# CNN Says Recall for Engine Shields and Inspect Welds in Rear compartment



## The Wolf Wagon (Mar 5, 2012)

We all known about the "oil spill" fires. They will be modifing our engine shields. What I didn't know is that some cars may have "incomplete" welds in the rear compartments. Anybody heard of that before?

Recall letters will start going out from GM in July.


----------



## rubiconjp (Feb 10, 2012)

GM recalling over 400,000 Chevy Cruzes - Jun. 22, 2012


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Actually, 3 weeks is pretty quick. Consider that GM needs to get the information and any required parts to their dealerships before the first owner calls in for the recall. I have seen up to six months from the time the recall was announced to the time the first notices were mailed.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

obermd said:


> Actually, 3 weeks is pretty quick. Consider that GM needs to get the information and any required parts to their dealerships before the first owner calls in for the recall. I have seen up to six months from the time the recall was announced to the time the first notices were mailed.


In my conversations with Tom, I've discovered these things have to go through a ridiculous number of approvals in several departments. It's not exactly a one signature deal.


----------



## jfischer (Sep 17, 2011)

obermd said:


> Actually, 3 weeks is pretty quick. Consider that GM needs to get the information and any required parts to their dealerships before the first owner calls in for the recall. I have seen up to six months from the time the recall was announced to the time the first notices were mailed.


What parts? From what I read they're just going to drill holes in the existing plastic shield to let oil drain out from sloppy oil changes. Not even gonna bother taking mine in for this unless there's some other reason to bring it in - then I'll have it done.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

jfischer said:


> What parts? From what I read they're just going to drill holes in the existing plastic shield to let oil drain out from sloppy oil changes. Not even gonna bother taking mine in for this unless there's some other reason to bring it in - then I'll have it done.


Since I don't know exactly what the change is, I can't say if parts will be required or not. In any event GM must provide instructions to their dealerships.


----------



## jfischer (Sep 17, 2011)

obermd said:


> Since I don't know exactly what the change is, I can't say if parts will be required or not. In any event GM must provide instructions to their dealerships.


According to the article on CNN,



> GM dealers will modify the engine shield by cutting away parts of it, creating holes that will allow fluids to drip through. The modification process that will take about 30 minutes.


No new parts required, just hacking some holes in the exiting shield to let sloppy oil change residue drain out. I change my own oil so this is not an issue for me at this time


----------



## NBrehm (Jun 27, 2011)

I still love how the car gets recalled for the work of crappy technicians. I get the risk but if you don;t suck at your job there should not be an issue. spill oil, you clean it up.


----------



## OnlyTaurus (Mar 20, 2012)

^Did the modification to mine today. It's nothing but hacking away the panel section that sits directly under the oil pan, filter, more room for the drain plug, and the vent on the transmission. No holes required. GM doesn't want to risk ANY fluid left behind to ignite after the previous Cruze fires. 

As for the Rear compartment recall, very few Cruzes are applied to this one I believe (compared to 420,000 for the shield that is). The brackets for the fuel tank should be spot welded, if they are MIG welded, you need to go in for repair. I don't have a picture of this one, so I can't show where.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

OnlyTaurus said:


> View attachment 6225
> 
> 
> ^Did the modification to mine today. It's nothing but hacking away the panel section that sits directly under the oil pan, filter, more room for the drain plug, and the vent on the transmission. No holes required. GM doesn't want to risk ANY fluid left behind to ignite after the previous Cruze fires.
> ...


It's really hard to tell from that picture exactly how much material is hacked away.


----------



## rbtec (Feb 3, 2012)

OnlyTaurus said:


> View attachment 6225
> 
> 
> ^Did the modification to mine today. It's nothing but hacking away the panel section that sits directly under the oil pan, filter, more room for the drain plug, and the vent on the transmission. No holes required. GM doesn't want to risk ANY fluid left behind to ignite after the previous Cruze fires.
> ...


Doesn't this leave a gaping hole to allow water/salt etc into the engine compartment to create damage?


Sent from my Autoguide iPhone app


----------



## Subic (May 6, 2012)

70AARCUDA said:


> Lawyer to Physician client about terminally-ill patient: _"...just wait long enough and your law suit will resolve itself..."_ (for those wise enough to "read-between-lines")
> 
> The stealerships didn't have ANY information or parts when we *received* our two Recall notices for our 2009 *Pontiac* Vibe; had to wait three weeks before we could even 'schedule' an appointment to have the car inspected to even determine if it was affected (it was) or not! Granted this was (a) after GM had thrown Pontiac out-the-door and (b) GM was still crawling out of bankruptcy, but remember GM boldly declared that they were honoring *all* Warranty obligations. Where did GM think they should *send* those Recall instructions & parts to with all their Pontiac stealerships "shuttered & closed"? Can you say: poor (or none?) forward thinking?


It is not my wish to argue with you.
I usually agree with your words but I have to disagree with your sentence 
"GM had thrown Pontiac out the door"
I am of the opinion that Pontiac cut their own throat.
Pontiac made many generations of Bonneville. Those that traded their Bonnie every two to four years all of a sudden are told "No more Bonnie's it's now a G8." I would really like to know the sales number difference between the last four years on Bonnie's and the first years of G8.
Like if Chevy all of a sudden says "No more Impala's its now a F6. A stupid move that would loose customers.
Just my opinion.


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

So they hack away half the panel. Great. Just what I need, half the protection missing. I was looking forward to an engine and transmission not molested by salt when it comes time to do the clutch. 

If that underbody panel had any fuel economy effect, it could affect the Cruze's fuel economy for the worse. I got this car for the fuel economy, so anything that messes with it is bad in my book.

Here's a picture of the unmolested underbody panel:


----------



## OnlyTaurus (Mar 20, 2012)

Nice pic Sciphi.. I was meaning to get a pic before I started hacking but it was too late lol.

Guys, understand you DON'T have to get this done, you can simply deny the service, and it will eventually get done when you trade/sell the car. If you change your own oil, don't bother with this! If you don't trust your dealer who does your changes, maybe consider it. In the end regardless, its YOUR call.


----------



## OnlyTaurus (Mar 20, 2012)

Xtreme, take Sciphis pic, and keep about 8 inches from each side. Thats it.


----------



## NBrehm (Jun 27, 2011)

70AARCUDA said:


> .
> ...I would've used the analogy: *GM* *shot* their Chevy and Pontiac FEET when they decided to eliminate RWD vehicles, which included the Impalas, Bonnevilles, etc.


WOW, you gotta go way back to find any of them in RWD....also they have been adding more RWD platforms to the fray in recent years


----------



## UlyssesSG (Apr 5, 2011)

Subic said:


> It is not my wish to argue with you.
> I usually agree with your words but I have to disagree with your sentence
> "GM had thrown Pontiac out the door"
> I am of the opinion that Pontiac cut their own throat.
> ...


I agree wholeheartedly about the Bonneville to G8 injustice ( who in their right mind would throw out a storied name and model for a meaningless alphanumeric misnomer? ), but then I ask, "and who signed-off on what the Pontiac division could do?" The answer ultimately is GM.


----------



## NBrehm (Jun 27, 2011)

Name aside, the G8 is, IMO, a much better car than the Bonnie


----------



## UpstateNYBill (Jan 14, 2012)

Subic said:


> Pontiac made many generations of Bonneville. Those that traded their Bonnie every two to four years all of a sudden are told "No more Bonnie's it's now a G8." I would really like to know the sales number difference between the last four years on Bonnie's and the first years of G8.
> Like if Chevy all of a sudden says "No more Impala's its now a F6. A stupid move that would loose customers.
> Just my opinion.


Reminds me of Ford when they changed the name of the Ford Taurus to Ford 500. Sales tanked, so they went back to calling it a Taurus.



sciphi said:


> So they hack away half the panel. Great. Just what I need, half the protection missing. I was looking forward to an engine and transmission not molested by salt when it comes time to do the clutch.
> 
> If that underbody panel had any fuel economy effect, it could affect the Cruze's fuel economy for the worse. I got this car for the fuel economy, so anything that messes with it is bad in my book.
> 
> Here's a picture of the unmolested underbody panel:


Maybe order one up from gmpartsdirect now while they're still available, in case something happens to the one you've got.


----------



## cwerdna (Mar 10, 2011)

*NHTSA recall documents*

I don't know if this has been posted yet (due to the multiple threads) but Recalls Documents | Safercar.gov | NHTSA and Recalls Documents | Safercar.gov | NHTSA have documents related to the recall, but not the procedure.

Usually a document search on NHTSA's site includes the procedures, at least it has for Nissans. Maybe that will be coming later.


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

Can someone take Sciphi's photo & show where & how much of this lower cover is getting cut for this fix? I really don't want to loose any under car protection/aerodynamics. I took out an oil pan on my old car(a 2004 cavalier) hitting road debris ,even a plastic cover might have saved me a $500 repair. 

When I changed my oil the first time I did not remove oil fill cap or open the filter housing before pulling the drain plug. I got a really bad glugging/chugging drain. Quickly I opened the fill cap to release the pressure & things started pouring nicely. The cover seemed WAY to close to drain plug & when the drain was glugging I thought I could see oil getting on the cover. I found none got on there when I went to wipe it off. 

Seems it was within 3inches of drain plug, all it would take is to cut the area even a few inches more to eliminate the possibility of oil getting on there.


----------



## lt1george (Jun 9, 2012)

jfischer said:


> According to the article on CNN,
> 
> 
> 
> No new parts required, just hacking some holes in the exiting shield to let sloppy oil change residue drain out. I change my own oil so this is not an issue for me at this time



Anyone have a picture copy of the fix. I change my own oil too. Don't want someone at the dealer doing a "butcher job" cutting "modify" exterior engine shield.


----------



## NBrehm (Jun 27, 2011)

Wouldn't it be much easier, instead of chopping the thing in half, to just notch it under the drain plug an inch or so? If the oil can't get on the shield there is no reason to drain it out.


----------



## Bohdan (Apr 28, 2012)

Perhaps the 2013 Models coming out in January will have the new factory panel installed. I will wait till then to see if GM will have this panel to be added to the recalled models. They just may redo the current mold panel and make it so. Cutting the ones they have now and making new panels that need to be cut will become very costly. It will be cheaper to have the dealers just add the new design panel instead of making cuts that may cause other problems.


----------



## GoldenCruze (Dec 18, 2011)

OK, so we don't know exactly how the engine shields are going to modified. We'll find out soon enough when they start doing them, or release the details. And I'm sure that whatever modification is made has been tested so it won't adversely affect the car. In the meantime, it must be noted that this fix is not due to just sloppy oil changes. If you read the whole recall notice, leaks of any kind are mentioned as a concern, and specifically manual transmission leaks. I can't believe the number of people who think that GM is trying to screw them one way or another with this recall. If you really think that you are being screwed and conspired against, then you should take your business elsewhere for your own peace of mind. The fix involves no parts, which will save GM money and time over producing enough parts to replace the current engine shield. It would take many addition weeks to ramp up production to cover the whole fleet. Remember how long it took for the new front suspension struts to become available? By simply cutting the current shield to the shape the fix will be a quick in and out procedure and they'll be able to start addressing it sooner than having to waiti for a new part to become available.


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

Bohdan said:


> Perhaps the 2013 Models coming out in January will have the new factory panel installed.


The GM notice states that Cruzen built after the end of May 2012 are not affected by the recall. That has to mean that the fix is already in production assembly at Lordstown. 2013 Cruze production is supposedly due to start the week of August 4th, 2012. The '13 models should be on the dealership's lots by November at the latest.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

70AARCUDA said:


> ...the lower engine shrould (cover) is item #10 in this illustration: http://parts.nalleygmc.com/images/parts/gm/fullsize/1007131P01-001.JPG


Thanks for posting the link to this diagram. I just looked at it. I noticed that the engine plate alreay has huge open areas where hot liquids can drop through. I remember seeing an "after" photo in another thread yesterday and it simply appears they are making it wider and a little longer towards the front of the engine. It appears GM engineers had already considered this issue and simply went back to the drawing board to figure out the new cut size. Knowing how engineering design works, I wouldn't be surprised to learn that the "new" cut may actually have been a previously proposed design that wasn't selected.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

From looking at the parts diagram on gmpartselect.com, it appears the catalytic converters are still above the modified engine plate.


----------



## GoldenCruze (Dec 18, 2011)

> ...so, other than these few issues, how do you like your car?


 At 10,000 miles I have had no problems with my car at all. And this recall does not change my opinion of it. For that matter, the fact that GM proactively found and issued a recall on the gas tank strap issue has improved my opinion. They did what other auto makers failed to do (hello Toyota!). Instead of trying to ignore or hide an issue, they are doing something about it before someone gets hurt. Sure, it's less than 300 cars affected, but they are trying to correct the problem.


----------



## SkullCruzeRS (Nov 3, 2011)

GoldenCruze said:


> The fix involves no parts, which will save GM money and time over producing enough parts to replace the current engine shield. It would take many addition weeks to ramp up production to cover the whole fleet. Remember how long it took for the new front suspension struts to become available? By simply cutting the current shield to the shape the fix will be a quick in and out procedure and they'll be able to start addressing it sooner than having to waiti for a new part to become available.


For something as minor as this is I would rather wait for a new production part then to just hack up a part on my car. Did they address the issue, yes they did. But IMO it is not a satisfactory solution to ME for having it done to my car. I have an automatic so don't need to worry about the transmission leak. I love my Cruze and have always been a GM guy as long as I don't get negative thoughts from my sales guy I just won't have this done to my car.


----------



## GoldenCruze (Dec 18, 2011)

Yep, you can wait for the new shield to become available. But you might have to pay for it if you get it. Replacing the part is not in the recall.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Although no replacement parts are involved, I bet GM is sending a "cutting template" along with instructions to their dealerships. This would explain the three week delay in sending out bulk recall mailings. I definitely wouldn't want my dealership to cut the shield without a template to show where to cut.


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

Whether the panel is/was there to serve to help aerodynamics, gas mileage, and/or to prevent water, road debris, or other liquids from reaching the engine and other essential parts that needed to be protected, it no longer can serve the purpose it was initially designed and put there to do after this recall! Obviously, Chevy wouldn't have designed this panel the way they did if it benefits the car in some way. Obviously now, we know that the engine shield/panel could be a possible fire starter if certain fluids gather or are trapped. I just don't see how cutting the panel up and changing the overall design of it, could not also now negatively affect what and why it was designed the way it was in the first place?! I see this recall causing more harm then good. 

To me I see this recall as like when EA tries to fix Madden games year after, because in their pursuit to fix one or two issues that would make the game perfect, they wind up making more problems and making the game worst rather than better. I see this being the same case with Chevy having to cut the panel. I personally like how others have suggested that it would likely be better and feasible for Chevy to just drill a few appropriately placed holes in the panel instead of hacking it all up and leaving the underside of the Cruze (especially the engine and transmission) over exposed to road debris and the elements, especially when winter (snow, ice, road salt,pot holes) and Autumn (tree branches, acorns, and leafs, especially if you parking over them) rolls around. 

Having a over exposed engine, transmission and underside of a car is never a good thing and I don't see how the panel that was built and designed to prevent problems such as water maybe leading to engine stall, if not for any other reason, can now properly do the job it was built to do? I would like to know how Chevy plans to go about the actual redesign/cutting of the panel during this recall visit and what tools will be used to do it, if any at all? I just see this leading to possible cracks, leaks and punctures on the things that used to be protected prior to this recall if cutting and reshaping the panel is what's taking place. 

In this case it just might be that with this new panel, comes a new design, which will come with new problems, and new complaints, and more new so-called "solutions" and so therefore more new unhappy costumers and so on. A snow ball effect really, but let's hope not and pray that Chevy/GM really thought this thing out before issuing this recall and knows the possible negative side effects that this new panel design *could* have on all aspects of the car, as well as knowing how they would go about being proactive and pre-countering any new foreseeable issues in a effective and thorough manner!! 

All this is just IMHO and those more knowledgeable about it, I guess can tell me to shut up, go to **** and that I don't know what I'm talking about, but this is just how I feel about the whole thing. I personally was looking to buy a 2013 Cruze but I would like to know with confidence that this new recall resulting in altering the engine panel or whatever, won't be causing any new problems in the current/newly built 2012 Cruzes or the 2013 Cruzes coming out down the road.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

If anyone would like me to look to see if your vehicle is affected by this recall please send me a PM with your VIN. I would be happy to answer any questions anyone may have regarding this concern as well. I am always here to help!
~Stacy Chevrolet Customer Service


----------



## Subic (May 6, 2012)

Thank you Stacy.
The recall letter if I get it will not be my first. It will be my first from Chevy.
If or when I get a letter from Chevy telling me my Cruze has been recalled I promise to;
Remove my wife from the Cruze. She loves it and talks of it like she used to talk of the 1992 Euro Sport.
Take letter and Cruze to my dealer and let them do whatever to the Cruze.
This recall don't worry me none.


----------



## TechCruzer (Mar 15, 2012)

This really pisses me off... I get good gas mileage now, but what is going to happen once this gets chopped up & it could potentially affect MPG. Not to mention they just chopped off about half of what I'VE PAID for the entire piece. Where is my refund for the difference of loss materials, time, MPG, etc.?


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

Can or would any of the current Chevy Cruze owners on this forum who do their own oil change on this car and view themselves as someone who has taken extra precautions and hardly makes any mess be willing to do a HOW TO video on how to properly change the oil on this car?! Or at least a picture slide show with detail? I have seen some members who say they place rags at different places, pull the dip stick and loosen the filter and other stuff that helps prevent any spills or burping of the oil. Maybe this sounds like a dumb request but for those who now want to take on doing our own oil changes, and especially avoid having to get the recall hack, it would be especially helpful to know how to change this car's oil in the most effective and least messy of manner. Thanks!


----------



## AaronR1074 (May 23, 2012)

If I looked on my ally billing page on the website would I get a recall notification on there?


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

Starks8 said:


> Can or would any of the current Chevy Cruze owners on this forum who do their own oil change on this car and view themselves as someone who has taken extra precautions and hardly makes any mess be willing to do a HOW TO video on how to properly change the oil on this car?! Or at least a picture slide show with detail? I have seen some members who say they place rags at different places, pull the dip stick and loosen the filter and other stuff that helps prevent any spills or burping of the oil. Maybe this sounds like a dumb request but for those who now want to take on doing our own oil changes, and especially avoid having to get the recall hack, it would be especially helpful to know how to change this car's oil in the most effective and least messy of manner. Thanks!


It's not a video, but there is a step by step instruction with pictures on the 1.4L Engine Fourm here that shows the process very well. It's in the STICKy section at the top. Here's the link:

http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/34-1-4l-turbo/544-cruze-oil-change-1-4t.html

Hope this helps.


----------



## cwerdna (Mar 10, 2011)

Bohdan said:


> Perhaps the 2013 Models coming out in January will have the new factory panel installed. I will wait till then to see if GM will have this panel to be added to the recalled models. They just may redo the current mold panel and make it so. Cutting the ones they have now and making new panels that need to be cut will become very costly. It will be cheaper to have the dealers just add the new design panel instead of making cuts that may cause other problems.


It may not be practical to provide everyone w/a new panel.

There may not be enough manufacturing capacity to get everyone a new panel in a timely manner. During the whole Toyota sticky pedal SUA debacle, it was known that CTS (the pedal supplier) had nowhere near the manufacturing capacity to produce replacement pedals in the quantities needed in a timely fashion. It was much cheaper and easier for Toyota to put in a metal shim to correct the issue. For those who weren't satisfied w/the pedal feel, IIRC, they could order a new one.

Denso was the other pedal supplier but it was a totally different design and they weren't compatible w/the affected cars.

(If one's curious about the metal shim fix I'm talking about, see http://autos.aol.com/article/toyota-recall-pedal-fix-walkthrough/ and http://www.autoblog.com/2010/02/04/toyota-dealer-shows-us-fix-for-sticking-accelerator-pedals/.)


----------



## jfischer (Sep 17, 2011)

Chevy Customer Service said:


> If anyone would like me to look to see if your vehicle is affected by this recall please send me a PM with your VIN. I would be happy to answer any questions anyone may have regarding this concern as well. I am always here to help!
> ~Stacy Chevrolet Customer Service


They are all covered by the recall at this point, are they not? Unless you're speaking of the gas tank brackets, which is a miniscule percentage of the total number of Cruzes out there.


----------



## lp1624 (Feb 22, 2012)

70AARCUDA said:


> ...I believe that Stacy has inhereted the unenviable task of providing first-line "damage control" for GM by providing one-on-one communications with concerned owners. She must have the patience of Job.


Huh? isn't that exactly what "GM Customer Service" should be doing? Specifically in light of a 400,00 vehicle recall? Should we not ask her these questions?


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

jfischer said:


> They are all covered by the recall at this point, are they not? Unless you're speaking of the gas tank brackets, which is a miniscule percentage of the total number of Cruzes out there.




jfischer,
Not all Cruze's are involved in both recalls. I am able to look into your VIN and let you know what recall your vehicle is involved with. I would also be happy to schedule appointments for anyone who would like me to. 
~Stacy Chevrolet Customer Service


----------



## UlyssesSG (Apr 5, 2011)

jfischer said:


> They are all covered by the recall at this point, are they not? Unless you're speaking of the gas tank brackets, which is a miniscule percentage of the total number of Cruzes out there.


*Oh really?* The global automobile industry's leading publication, *Automotive News*, reported yesterday that 61,000 North American Chevrolet Cruze cars are to be inspected for improper and deficient welds .. not the relative handful originally acknowledged by GM. Here's a direct link to the article: http://goo.gl/WmkqX.

Relatedly ... if you are interested in, employed by or simply wish to learn about the fascinating nuts and bolts of the automobile business in today's transformed and interconnected world, you simply can't go wrong with a subscription to AN.

- -
*UlyssesSG*


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

According to GM, there are 61,000 cars that have the fuel tank assembly that came off the machine that missed the welds. However, only 249 of them actually have the missed welds. The problem is that GM doesn't know which 249 out of the 61,000 and this has more to do with the way modern assembly lines operate than anything else. The inspection for the missed welds is nothing more than looking at how the fuel tank is secured and take just a few seconds to do. Since they all need to come in for the splash shield modification this simply means the tech walks to the back of the car while it's up on the lift and look up to count welds.

Also, the cars missing the welds still meet US safety standards, just not GMs.


----------



## UlyssesSG (Apr 5, 2011)

obermd said:


> According to GM, there are 61,000 cars that have the fuel tank assembly that came off the machine that missed the welds. However, only 249 of them actually have the missed welds. The problem is that GM doesn't know which 249 out of the 61,000 and this has more to do with the way modern assembly lines operate than anything else. The inspection for the missed welds is nothing more than looking at how the fuel tank is secured and take just a few seconds to do. Since they all need to come in for the splash shield modification this simply means the tech walks to the back of the car while it's up on the lift and look up to count welds.
> 
> Also, the cars missing the welds still meet US safety standards, just not GMs.


*obermd,

*Thank you for taking to time to provide more comprehensive information on the welding issue recall, quantify how many cars are actually expected to require a field repair (249) as opposed to the number of vehicles subject to recall (61,000) and, finally, to explain the process a Chevrolet service center technician will use to evaluate a Cruze.

It appears then that both the initial public-release report from GM and the following Automotive News article were factually correct, with the former emphasizing the smaller number and the latter highlighting the larger number of automobiles involved. The good news is GM has chosen to be upfront about the issue, taking prompt action to ensure the car's integrity in certain accident situations and to protect the Cruze's public image, future sales and the resale value and desirability of _Cruzen _already plying North American roadways.

IIRC, a Cruze with improper and deficient welds will be repaired by either using bolts fasteners, applying additional welds or perhaps some combination thereof . Can you confirm these will be the field fixes, or do you have more accurate information describing another procedure.

- -
With respect .... *UlyssesSG*


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Ulyssess,

I'm not a GM employee. What I read was that the missing welds are visible (actually not visible in this case) with a undercarriage inspection of the gas tank mounts. The release I read said that bolts/fasteners will be used instead of welding the missing spots. I have no idea why GM chose to use bolts and fasteners for this repair.

As for the news reports, always, always, treat numbers as biased, even when they are factually correct. Reminds me of the old cold war joke about a race between a Ford and a Soviet built car. The Ford won handily, but Pravda reported "The people's car finished second while the capitalist car finished next to last" without reporting that it was a two car race. Automotive News should have reported that 61,000 Cruzes need to be inspected but that only 249 are expected to require repairs. Automotive News also didn't report that this repair is to a secondary tank securing strap that isn't required by the US Government.

I do try to keep what I repeat accurate to what I read. Sometimes I'm in error and will gladly have the correct information pointed out by someone else. These forums work best when we all try to get the most accurate information out.

Mike.


----------



## Aeroscout977 (Nov 25, 2010)

Welding on the chassis is a "no-no".


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Aeroscout977 said:


> Welding on the chassis is a "no-no".


That's what I suspected, especially with gas in the tank. I know autobody repair shops do weld to the chassis in some cases, but only after they basically take the car apart.


----------

